# Any recommendations like Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid.



## suttz83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking at getting a pot of Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid paste wax. I like what I've read about the product and the level of protection it offers with it being a hybrid wax/sealant product. 

What other products are there I should also look into that offer the same things before I go with this? 

Are there other hybrid products? 

I've tried wax (Dodo juice Purple Haze) and I've tried Sealant (Dodo Juice supernatural Acrylic Spritz). I liked both the products and both did good jobs but I'm all for trying different things. So far all I've used for last stage is Dodo juice range. 

Car is Deep Blue Pearlesent, VW R32 if that makes any difference! 
Also going to be using it on black Ford Focus and red Ducati but it's primarily for the R32. 

Thanks
Ben


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

don't really know but yesterday was reading about BMD Taurus. seems a great hybrid wax.

btw, there is a 20% off code for it


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Staying in the same suit- check out the Dodo Basics of bling Protection wax- doubles as a wheel sealant as well as being a touch cheaper than SNH.

"Pro" versions of BV and PH may also be options


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

greymda said:


> don't really know but yesterday was reading about BMD Taurus. seems a great hybrid wax.
> 
> btw, there is a 20% off code for it


Taurus was one of my favs this year- a hybrid wax containing PTFE


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Honestly I was really let down with SNH

Wasn't nice to use, didn't look overly amazing and durability has never lasted what I'd expect it too


----------



## suttz83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info so far. Some good info there already and interesting to see some feedback on the SNH. I'll take a look at Taurus in the meantime. 

What does the PTFE add to the mix? Shine, protection or both?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

odk glamour sample pot job done


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Buy another wax. Then try SN Hybrid panel pot and do a sheeting test 50/50 on your bonnet. Then do a beading test. Then drive the car for a couple of weeks, wash it, and repeat.

Stick with the other wax if it beats SN Hybrid. I'm so confident it won't you can send the remains of the jar back to me and we'll refund in full, if it loses that little head to head.






PS That sheeting vid is *after 5 months* and independently uploaded.


----------



## suttz83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just had a look at BMD Taurus. Looks excellent and would love to try it but for this time £89 minus a bit of discount as mentioned is a bit too much. The sample pot of 50ml I don't think will spread to a couple of coats on two cars (plus a bike if possible). I'd love to try it tho so maybe another time when I'm just doing one car. 

£25 ish for 100ml of SNH is good price for what I need but I'm slightly put off by previous comment so I'm still open to others. Maybe I will need to up my budget a bit.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse spirit, 5 months duarability and great flake pop from what im reading and seeing
50ml sample pot will usually do 10 layers from from ive been told. so thats 2 cars 5 layers on each


----------



## suttz83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow! Faith in SNH restored. Good selling pitch!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

suttz83 said:


> Just had a look at BMD Taurus. Looks excellent and would love to try it but for this time £89 minus a bit of discount as mentioned is a bit too much. The sample pot of 50ml I don't think will spread to a couple of coats on two cars (plus a bike if possible). I'd love to try it tho so maybe another time when I'm just doing one car.
> 
> £25 ish for 100ml of SNH is good price for what I need but I'm slightly put off by previous comment so I'm still open to others. Maybe I will need to up my budget a bit.


You will get at least 10 coats, probably more out of 50ml BMD pots. Thin layers and you hardly touch the wax in the pot.

Bouncer's Check the Fleck is another sealant/wax to look at. Used it at the weekend for the first time. Really easy to apply and buff off (one panel at a time). And as the name suggests really brings out the flake in your paint.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I had SNH on my car for over 5 months and it was still beading like crazy. It can be a little difficult to apply but i used my fingers instead of an applicator which made it easier.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Supernatural hybrid is a fantastic wax, still my choice to use when i want a durable wax which adds depth yet finds doesn't mute flake and on reds or brighter colours really enhances, durability seems good outlasting others tested would highly recommend snh. You will get lots of coats in the 100ml pot as goes on so easy and thin.


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

I got a sample pot of SNH and did the car twice out of it and easily 2 more in it. Must have being rather generous with it haha!

Great product though! My only gripe is the pots a tad small to get the applicator in haha. Goes on easy and comes off easy


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

suttz83 said:


> Wow! Faith in SNH restored. Good selling pitch!


It's not meant to be a sales pitch, but us putting our money where our mouth is. SN Hybrid won best wax AND best sealant a couple of years back in the DW awards (and nothing has done that since IIRC), and newer waxes steal its limelight these days, due to fanboys and hype. That's fair enough. But we improve recipes on a 'rolling' basis and I see a lot of threads where people offer up suggested waxes to try and I'm there thinking 'hang on, we've just done an accelerated wear test hitting SN Hybrid with acid wheel cleaners, concentrated TFRs and Tardis and it is out-sheeting the other test panels with other products on... it's easier to use than a nano ceramic yet behaves like one for up to 6 months and there's no chance of water marks... it probably the best traditional tech wax out there, even against FK, Colly and other hybrids, and yet people are desperate to try something else!' It's just a bit odd.

All we're asking is that you give it a 50/50, test it over weeks or months and then do a genuine and fair comparison. If SN Hybrid loses, PM me for your money back.:thumb:


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

I use and like SNH, but the grass is always greener, no other reason than to change. I may have gone for desire when it was 70 on amazon, but the other alternative is AG HD and my renewed love of SRP could work together.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Dodo Factory said:


> It's not meant to be a sales pitch, but us putting our money where our mouth is. SN Hybrid won best wax AND best sealant a couple of years back in the DW awards (and nothing has done that since IIRC), and newer waxes steal its limelight these days, due to fanboys and hype. That's fair enough. But we improve recipes on a 'rolling' basis and I see a lot of threads where people offer up suggested waxes to try and I'm there thinking 'hang on, we've just done an accelerated wear test hitting SN Hybrid with acid wheel cleaners, concentrated TFRs and Tardis and it is out-sheeting the other test panels with other products on... it's easier to use than a nano ceramic yet behaves like one for up to 6 months and there's no chance of water marks... it probably the best traditional tech wax out there, even against FK, Colly and other hybrids, and yet people are desperate to try something else!' It's just a bit odd.
> 
> All we're asking is that you give it a 50/50, test it over weeks or months and then do a genuine and fair comparison. If SN Hybrid loses, PM me for your money back.:thumb:


great reply. my respect for you just got higher


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Bmd taurus......I bought the sample pot done one panel and that was enough for me to buy the big pot.....I'm not really a heavy wax man I prefer a sealant if I'm honest but bmd taurus is a keeper for me 

The pfte helps keep it a bit cleaner and it has a lovely glassy finish to it 

The smell is mangos I think, but it wafts around as you use it and smells great, it's very easy on a little goes a long way and comes off uber easy 

If I was to try another wax hybrid I'd probably be looking at hybrid 86 from obsession wax


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Funny that ive got this in the cupboard along with a whole lot of others and yet to try them out, heard great review's on dodo hybrid hence why I bought it and ive been impressed with a fair few of dodo's product's so hopefully I will pop the seal soon.


----------



## suttz83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Dodo Factory said:


> It's not meant to be a sales pitch, but us putting our money where our mouth is. SN Hybrid won best wax AND best sealant a couple of years back in the DW awards (and nothing has done that since IIRC), and newer waxes steal its limelight these days, due to fanboys and hype. That's fair enough. But we improve recipes on a 'rolling' basis and I see a lot of threads where people offer up suggested waxes to try and I'm there thinking 'hang on, we've just done an accelerated wear test hitting SN Hybrid with acid wheel cleaners, concentrated TFRs and Tardis and it is out-sheeting the other test panels with other products on... it's easier to use than a nano ceramic yet behaves like one for up to 6 months and there's no chance of water marks... it probably the best traditional tech wax out there, even against FK, Colly and other hybrids, and yet people are desperate to try something else!' It's just a bit odd.
> 
> All we're asking is that you give it a 50/50, test it over weeks or months and then do a genuine and fair comparison. If SN Hybrid loses, PM me for your money back.:thumb:


Good reply and I thank you for that. The fact that you are on here willing to put it to the test and believe in it against all the others in the range says a lot I think. It certainly deserves a go so I'll be sticking to my original plan and getting the SNH.

I'm new to the detailing world but most of the stuff I have tried is predominantly Dodo juice and I have only good things to say about them.

Thanks for all the help.

DodoFactory- is there an optimum cure time on the car before buffing off? Car will either be in the garage or in the shade. Also how many coats do you recommend?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

greymda said:


> great reply. my respect for you just got higher


Same. Dodo juice are quality. I'm not too sure if there are many brands out there that can offer a wax range as vast as DJ's colour charged waxes, all of which can be had for under £30 adding their own unique flavour in the grand size of a 250ml tub:thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Just my opinion but SNH is awesome. Lovely slick finish, great shine and lasted a year before it started to fade. Can't really say fairer than that. It's all I've used for the past couple of years. Just a wash and a quick spritz with FK425. It may take more of a hammering back in the UK but I'll still bet it outlives most.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Bulkhead where abouts in aus are you? I'd bet the intense aussie sun would take the life out of most lsp's and I say that from experience first hand as I used to live there


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

suttz83 said:


> DodoFactory- is there an optimum cure time on the car before buffing off? Car will either be in the garage or in the shade. Also how many coats do you recommend?


The cure time can never be pinned down precisely on any product, due to the variables of coating layer, absorption of paint, panel temps, ambient temps, humidity etc. It is best to judge when the product has 'outgassed' primarily by the film hazing over, ie going from clear to misted in appearance. This will be about 10 mins with SNH at this time of the year.
Rebuff after 20 mins in case you missed a bit in the first buffing.

Then always apply a second layer for coverage. You could apply more but it is unnecessary in most instances. The second layer is important for absolute coverage.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

btw, always wondered.

2nd layer better to apply the same day or better, say, next week?


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

I like the Dodo stuff, but last winter I was looking for a winter wax and it was finally a head to head between SNH and Itus from Obsession. In the end I went for Itus and is hasn't disappointed me. Not done a 50/50, but I am thinking that my car stays cleaner compared to for instance Sherbet Fizz, which is also has very good sheeting properties.

Anyway, if you are happy with what you have, then don't change. If you feel like you are missing something, try something else, that is part of the fun (at least for me). You have plenty of options and an Obsession Wax is simply another one.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

greymda said:


> btw, always wondered.
> 
> 2nd layer better to apply the same day or better, say, next week?


Always apply same day after you have buffed (primary cure). If applied the week after you would technically be sealing a small amount of contamination in with the second coat, although that is lessened if the car is garaged or covered.

Giving it a longer time between the coats is better if you can. Say, 2 or 3 hours. This removes less chance of interference issues with the second coat. 24 hours would be the limit really. Longer than that and the interference becomes negligible and contamination becomes more likely.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

good to know.

thanks


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I applied 2 coats SNH V1 and I wash my car regulary , sometimes my car stay in direct sunlight with high humidity after 2-3 months I notcied there no water spots completely on trunk and horizontal surfaces after wash , SNH sheeting still very strong and the look still fresh for +2 months like day one .


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> it's easier to use than a nano ceramic yet behaves like one for up to 6 months and there's no chance of water marks... it probably the best traditional tech wax out there, even against FK, Colly and other hybrids, and yet people are desperate to try something else!' It's just a bit odd.
> 
> All we're asking is that you give it a 50/50, test it over weeks or months and then do a genuine and fair comparison. If SN Hybrid loses, PM me for your money back.:thumb:


Would like to try it against BH Finis-wax. They have same kind of money back guarantee. Any small 10ml samples available?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Would like to try it against BH Finis-wax. They have same kind of money back guarantee. Any small 10ml samples available?


Send me your adress, I've just found half a panel pot of SNH . I will send it to you so you can compare


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I'm too far I afraid


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

sm81 said:


> I'm too far I afraid


never say never


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Dodo... what do you think?? Can it happen??


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Just bought some SNH for my Astro Black MINI - can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> Bulkhead where abouts in aus are you? I'd bet the intense aussie sun would take the life out of most lsp's and I say that from experience first hand as I used to live there


Just North of Sydney. Never felt the heat being an issue, even with temps nudging the mid forties. I've used Rubbish Boys, Vic's Red, Fk1000p, a few Meg's LSPs but SNH wins hands down. A bit more glass-like than Vic's Red but less grabby so dust does not seem to stick so much. The only negative is that it costs around twice the UK price over here, but that's pretty much the norm.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

How far up north are you, I was at the Glasshouse mountains for a while before moving to Cremorne on the North shore. Used to head up to Hornsby & Glenorie all the time so know the area well. 


re SNH; I last used dodo snh back in the summer, Tried it out with a couple of coats as a stand alone lsp before topping it with dodo sn wax. The glass like appearance help it's own against the elements, but I was curious to endeavor if supernatural could add to that it, which it did. Topped with sn carnauba qd between washes which worked well, but on it's own the snh & sn combo gave a unique, modern day look. Glass -like, but with a touch of gloss and warmth included which was further improved once the second coat of supernatural had settled.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To me Supernatural Hybrid is simply excellent, but the one that offers me the fullest length of service life during the winter season is Obession Wax Itus, which is PTFE enhanced carnauba, it's the best you will get. 
Swissvax Sheld was the first manufacturer to invent this type of wax, then Obsession followed then BMD Taurus was next in the home brew sector.
What I have seen from Itus on it’s performance front, for 2 months running is I have always been plagued like the other road users of white salt lines on the paintwork given the time of year on my shade of Black, and the car looks older than it is and a lot less appealing to the eye, it immediately hits you the car needs a serious wash to revive the paintwork to make you feel more comfortable with the appearance of your vehicle, one too two coats of Itus and the white lines do not appear as the surface is Ultra slick in feel and no contaminates stick and bond to the clear, a slight rain shower will sheet the surface and flush the dirt off on a rain fall, and I have noticed the car is a lot cleaner after a rainfall or a 5 minute blast with the pressure washer as it glides the dirt off the surface, very clever technology that works incredibly hand in hand given the temperature and force of particles the wax has to flush off the surface, it really does work, exceptionally brilliantly.
Instantly you will notice the paint surface is smooth as glass and slick to the touch for weeks, and under hard water contact virtually the panel is alot cleaner than 90% of the waxes I have tried on the market which do suffer from the static charge issue especially show waxes from their high oil content.

I would take Dodo Juice's offer, try the hybrid and see what you think you will not be dissapointed, but on side note members need to try Itus it's special and different in it's make up.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't think Jay is selling Itus anymore Trip, the range has been thinned down...


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

it does exist on custom wax page http://www.obsessionwax.com/custom-wax/

don't ask me how i know this even if i never bought or owned a obsession wax product ))


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

So it does, I'm too tight to buy a full size custom pot...for now


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

it's £44.99 for the custom Itus (don't know how much it was, the usual pot)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Again I stand corrected, thought all the custom wax pots were 70 odd quid.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i have way too much free time (hope it stays this way  )


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's not a bad price for a custom blended wax especally when their is PTFE added must be a high amount due to it works on the non stick properties, I went for a Cinnamon mulled wine scent with a rustic blood red color for the winter season, makes it more Christmas when applying in winter :lol:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I like SNH last time i applied it lasted around 3 month but i did only apply 1 coat..

One thing i hate about finishing products though is how hard they are to apply to a white car... i can never see properly where i have applied product. there must be some wax or sealant available that is dark but buffs off clear? SNH would be awesome if you could buy something like that


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

You can still purchase Itus under the 'Custom Wax' option.

I wasn't aware Itus has PTFE in it though. I wonder if Jay can confirm?


----------

